# Gispert Belicoso Cigar Review - Nice and Mellow



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These cigars have a nice look; draw and taste. Soft and easy to smoke. They age very well(give them 3-6 months in the humidor and they will impro...

Read the full review here: Gispert Belicoso Cigar Review - Nice and Mellow


----------

